

The Original Swift Programming Language – Tutorial - ColinWright
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/jif/swift/doc/index.html

======
ColinWright
And an article about it:

[http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-
clark/725...](http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-
clark/725638-swift-the-easy-scripting-language-for-parallel-computing/)

~~~
jdstafford
It appears as though this article actually references a different language
called Swift: [http://swift-lang.org/main/](http://swift-lang.org/main/)

~~~
chc
Yep. For those keeping track, swift-lang.org and the article Colin posted in
the above comment are about one language, the OP is about a totally different
language, and of course the more famous Swift is completely unrelated to
either.

------
spideyunlimited
This is a different Swift language, not the one Apple just released.
[http://swift-lang.org/main/](http://swift-lang.org/main/)

~~~
chc
Nope, not that Swift either. This is another one.

------
matthewbauer
Looks like the site is timing out. I don't know if its from traffic or
completely unrelated.

This name conflict reminds me of the Go vs Go! fiasco:
[https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=9](https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=9)

~~~
army
It's back up now.

------
army
Jif seems to have superseded this Swift (the secure web one):
[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/jif/](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/jif/)

------
krazydad
I've already seen people confusing features touted for the original Swift
language (e.g. good for parallelism) as being pertinent to Apple's. Surely,
the good folks at Apple must have been aware of this name conflict.

------
diegoloop
Check out these coding styles for Swift I found, which might be also useful:
[http://codingstyleguide.com/lang/23/swift](http://codingstyleguide.com/lang/23/swift)

------
salahxanadu
Wow, I guess Java isn't the most verbose and ugly language.

RIP

~~~
smoyer
Not by a long-shot ... but I prefer the Errai framework's HTML mark-up for
GWT, or even GWT's clumsy UiBinder over the Cornell Swift "overlay".

------
mildweed
They'll have to start going by "Original Swift" or "Classic Swift" now.

